# Any Sociology majors here?



## ohmyitschels (Apr 12, 2012)

It's hard finding people who major in sociology. I mean, maybe I have encountered them (aside from the people in my classes) and they just don't want to admit it. I kind of get blank stares when I tell a person I'm majoring in Sociology. I guess because it's not typically a concrete field. I mean, there are sociologists out there that devote their time to researching our messed up society or teaching other people about our messed up society but they are underestimated. I am so glad I made the switch from Education to Sociology. Come to find out, I was just in education because it was concrete. Really and truly? I don't like education. I enjoy kids I don't want to teach them though. I don't know. Tell me what you think.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

How ironic...I want to teach the kids....art


----------



## ohmyitschels (Apr 12, 2012)

That sounds fun. Kids need more art in their lives.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I majored in English Literature and all my friends were either English or Sociology (or Anthropology or Gender Studies or basically any other kind of liberal arts) majors.

I did Sociology in my Pre-University (i.e. 11th and 12th grade.) It was lols because, well, I was only in 12th and I didn't care (not a whole lot anyway).


----------



## klever187 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ya I took Sociology and worked for the Department of Public Social Services and also as a Private Investigator. But I wanted to blow my brains out haha, now I do something waaaaaay different as an entrepreneur. But, I took Sociology as an easy way out from Mechanical Engineering and the tedious math, but turns out I'm in a math field now lol


----------

